# [Packages] Upgrade SAMBA47 to SAMBA48



## roscoe (Aug 25, 2019)

I am faced with the need to upgrade SAMBA from 4.7.12_2 to 4.8.12_3.
Currently using packages.

Am a bit unsure how to proceed.  Do I need to uninstall SAMBA47 first and then install SAMBA48, keeping smb4.conf intact?
Or do I install SAMBA48 alongside my SAMBA47 installation.  PKG doesn't seem to flag a conflict when I attempt to run the command (I don't follow through with it however).
Will my SAMBA users be impacted?

Thanks for the insights.
Rob


----------



## Geezer (Aug 25, 2019)

I upgrade from 4.(something) to 4.8 a short while ago using the packages. Just deleted the old in installed 4.8. Kept a copy of the smb4.conf and everything ran smoothly.

Only difference, the startup script is now samba_server.


----------



## roscoe (Aug 25, 2019)

Thank you Geezer.  Worked like a charm.
Rob


----------

